# Restoring .BAK file from CD



## Rompe_codo (Apr 7, 2005)

Out of Practice 

Back in 2005 I backed up my Dtivo H-10 and burned it to a cd as a tivo.bak file. I used Tigers MFS 2.0 boot cd and kept a copy of that also. I never wrote down what version it was on but I made my backup in April-05. Now in 08 my new drive is failing and I wanted to restore the bak file to another drive I have laying around. The drive is formatted as a fat32 and seems to work fine. 

Is there a way for me to restore directly from the CD to the Drive. I have 2 CD drives in my PC and it boots the MFS cd on powerup. 

HDA -- Primary Master ---- New Tivo Drive 
HDB -- Blank
HDC -- Secondary Master -- DVD/RW -- Tiger MFS 2.0
HDD -- Secondary Slave -- CD/RW -- Tivo.bak file


I have been reading alot of the threads but im just getting confused with the commands on how to restore it from the CD directly. 

Any Help would be apreciated 
Darren


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

mkdir /mnt/cddrive
mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cddrive
mfsrestore -s 127 -r4 -xzpi /mnt/cdrive/TiVo.bak /dev/hda

I Suggest that you download and use the MFSLive CD it has some bug fixes to the old MFSTools 2.0


----------



## Rompe_codo (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks it worked perfect .. all restored and working again... 

Ill definately print this out and keep it close by 

Thanks again for your quick help 

Darren


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Just a couple of criticisms regarding your setup (this may not necessarily reflect the mfslive CD as my hands-on experience with it is limited at best). The general rule of thumb has always been to reserve the primary master drive for your FAT32 drive. There are issues with certain functions on the MFSTools CD that do not allow for the Tivo drive to be installed in this location. You really shouldn't have two optical drives connected to the IDE buses when booting from a Linux CD. Most of them will only recognize a single optical drive and having two of them just confuses the OS (again, this may not be an issue with the mfslive CD). If you want to perform a backup from a CD-R image, boot from the Linux CD and then swap out the boot CD with the CD containing the image. Mount the CD-ROM after swapping the discs and you can access the image. The Linux OS and MFSTools have already been loaded into memory so the boot CD isn't required once it's finished booting and you have a bash prompt.


----------

